
Busy Times at the World’s Largest Polar Bear Prison - MaysonL
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/12/trouble-in-polar-bear-capital/510839/?single_page=true
======
MaysonL
As predicted in a 1993 paper: “Possible Impacts of Climatic Warming on Polar
Bears.”[1]

[1]
[http://arctic.journalhosting.ucalgary.ca/arctic/index.php/ar...](http://arctic.journalhosting.ucalgary.ca/arctic/index.php/arctic/article/viewFile/1348/1373)

